# Sick Tiel :(



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

My nine year old tiel Dolly is sick, she was out flying around, eating kale off the chopping board, sitting on my phone, chirping away, went to work, came back and she was on the floor of her cage not moving, I thought she was dead, she looked dead, she could barely move, I didn't think she'd make it but I rushed to the nearest emergency vet that had a bird specialist, it was a long hour and a half drive with her in my lap not even needing a carrier, wrapped in my shirt, I got to the vet and the prognosis was grave, they didn't think she'd survive and was too weak to be tested. She had fluid in the lungs they weren't sure if it was pneumonia, heart failure or cancer, they gave her shots of baytril, calcium, vitamins, and pain killers and dialects to remove the fluid, she had to be in an oxygen tank all the time, she didn't barely move till around 12 the next day when she laid an egg and then started to improve, by Sunday she was ready to go home, 1400 dollars later lol, I really thought she was going to die, I was so scared and am just so thankful she seems to be making a full recovery, I've never seen a bird make such a turn from basically dead to bright, eating, and chirping but I feel very fortunate, and luckily medivet offers financing for her large vet bill  This is a picture of her the night I dropped her off, and around 1230 the following day. Such an amazing transformation.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad Dolly looks like she's going to get better, you must have had a terrible scare and I can't imagine how worried you must have been for your darling little girl. I hope she continues to improve, please keep us updated!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

I definitely will! And yes I'm so thrilled but also cautious to get too excited, once she's done her meds I'm going to take her for a recheck just in case, life wouldn't be the same without her <3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She looks so much better already, such a beautiful girl has no business being sick!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh my goodness! What a nightmare... Poor thing, she must be exhausted. To me, it sounds like she was egg bound a little?*


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

I was wondering that myself! If maybe she was egg bound but I thought they would've felt it? And if she was egg bound why the fluid in her lungs, maybe a mix of both? I keep switching things around in the bird room to get her to stop laying eggs but her and my sun conure think they are a couple -_- I'm hoping being in a cage in the living room for awhile might reboot her and stop her laying, she's still a bit puffy but I think she's well on her way to getting better  and I have oral calcium to give her each day and think I'll add extra calcium after this, although she eats a super healthy organic diet. And thanks Starling i think so too


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Also not sure if the egg was just putting extra stress on her weak body and once it was out it was easier to relax? I'm not sure ! I guess it could've been both!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I am glad you were able to get her to a vet and that she is recovering...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor Dolly I hope she makes a full recovery and glad she has made a good improvement so far. Yes I would be taking her back in for a checkup too. They are so precious. :hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, that must have been so scary... I'm glad Dolly's condition has improved and she is now back home. The flock of 14 and I are sending our best wishes to Dolly and hope she has a steady and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That must have been the longest hour and a half drive of your life! What a scare!!! So wonderful to hear she's on the road to recovery! Praying she continues to improve and is back to her old self soon!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!! She's rowdy and chirping a lot this morning and pacing back and forth in her cage wanting out, she's not used to being caged so looks like she's feeling lots better! Sadly for her she's going to be stuck in that cage for a week or two until she recovers fully <3

And yes it was the longest hour and a half ever, I was so scared that she'd die on the way there! I'm just thankful that she appears to be making a full recovery


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jessie,

I'm so glad that you were able to get Dolly to the vet in time and she's showing such marked improvement.

Best wishes to Dolly for a full and speedy recovery! :hug:*


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Me too! I really didn't think she'd make it, I'm sooo thankful


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So glad she's improved!  That sounds like a truly inspiring story for sure, Dolly is a brave girl and can't wait for her to be at 105% capacity again!


----------

